#   ( )

## RA3CC

QRZ.RU      *   10-, 10-  10-*,    .      .   ,        . ,           " "  QRZ.RU...

  , UA0SQ,    "   10-26",    QRZ.RU   2003 , , ,              .   -     .

                 1933-1945 .,   ,    .

* * *
 ,     -   (),          .                 .

   1920-                (""  ),      ,   "** ".      ,     ( 1-, 1-),       .

      "  "    ,    1927          "71", "72"  "73"     .

* * *
 "** "    1931 ,    (    "")        .       -107  -110.

         " "      (),      ""   .

  "  "     5- (, ,  -), 6- (, ,  -)  11- (, ,  -).

,  ,     11-  1933 ,       1937      ,      ...

 ,   1930-,      --- 71-  1933 , 71--1  1935  , , 71--3  1939 .        -26  -7,      -34.   ""     71--3    ...

   71--3  1940 .        71--1  1938 .    (. ),        No.203  .

    71-   ,          71--1,      ( *2-36-01*),      " :   (1937-1945)",    ", ".

* * *
  1939-1940 .    (   )    "     ",               6,3.   ,    " "           .

 ""     ,           .  ( ,  )         1930-   -20,    1939      (),    1940- ---     (),      .

 ,         ""        " ". ,                 ...

 ,          ,    ,   1961        (. ):



      (692 .)    ,         .         ,   ,             1941-1943 .

----------


## RA3CC

10-,     " "  1943  ( 1-43-02),      10- (  ).      , ,   :



      ,  10- ():





, ,      ,     10-   ,   10-:



   ,          10 .         10-  10-,     .

,       ,      ,      10-  10-...

----------

> ...       ,       150  600  ,    .         ,    34-    ...


,   ,     .
 ,  ,       ?
!          .
 ,       ,     ,    ...

----------

ER1DF, EU1TX

----------


## UR7EY

> :


  ?    .           "".             .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


  ...

----------


## RV3AM

> National Geographic   ""    .         43          .          (  ?  /       ?).       18  .   ,       ,   -2    (         ?)      ,            .     :            ?


!              5-6.    .
            10     .

_12    ( ):
  12      ,    13  14 .
         - ,
   ,     ,  , 
 .   5-12   35 ,    , 
           ,
      .     . 
  23               ._ 
* ,      .
        ,    .* :Sad: 

     ,        , , **  .  .
     . 
    !?

*  a,
        .
  ,     ,
 -              

   ,       
        . 
 

  .  .
*
 ,  . :Rolling Eyes: 
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v10833791a24

**   :

----------


## ua1osm

-     (, )        Wireless Set (WS) 19 MkII.
        ,      ,     ,          ,      ,     ...


Set 9,    ,     , MkI  MkII.


*  21 ():*




> !              5-6.    .
>             10     .
> 
> 
> *  a,
>         .*


  ,      ,        (  ).
      ,   ,             -    .      :  , ,       ?     ? 
,   .        ,      .
   : .     .
      ,     ,    .
       ,    .
         .

----------


## hamster

....

----------


## Filin-2000

*ua1osm*,   ,                 .
         . 
        ,       .

----------


## Filin-2000

"  ".
"      ,     ,    ."
                        .
   ,   17- .

----------


## 22

> 1941       ,     ,  ,   .


        .        85%   , 90% .     ,    .        ,     .        .    - ,  .    ,   -       ,      .  ,          ,  ,   .    ,   -   .   ,    ,      .  ,      -        .

----------

> 




       .

       "   " .
                     ( ..      )     .
 -           ,  -     .


        : 

"_                 ,     7486    91,  10 ,     36,  16.
              ."
"    -   ,        (         ).
       30 %,      .      100 %_."
"_ :
         ,    29-  .   ,       .    , ,        15- ,      ,              30-               71- (  ).             ,       ,        
      :  29-   5 .  -        -.  30-    ., .  1-    , 2-  .  .     .
         2-  29-     15 .     1  3_ "

----------

> ,    ,         .            .


  "",       ,        .  ,    .
  , ,  ,     (   1942 )      .         -   . ,   -2        1942     .     ...      - ,    1942  -       -2.   -  .   ,   . ,  ,   .
       .

            ,  . .     15  .       ,         ...

----------


## RV3RF

> ...  , ,  ,     (   1942 )      .....


,    -             - ,     -  .

----------


## RV3RF

/.  -10-- ()  --   ,   -123.

----------

hamster

----------

hamster

----------


## UR6EF

> /. -10-- () --  ,  -123.


     .   . ,  40  80.        .      . :Crazy:

----------


## Filin-2000

123     90- .       .  .      3-     100)).
    ,   111.
      ,        34.    .

----------


## Gunes

> ,        34.    .


       1942.  -34   1940.       :               ,     ..           ..

----------


## UN7CI

?
 1972.

----------


## us4lta

> ...


         .      (   :Razz: )    .         .

*  5 ():*




> **  ,    .
>          .


 ?    :  **            ?
    :           ?

*  8 ():*




> ,       ,          .      ,


    ,   ,    . , ,   .

*  13 ():*




> ,     .


  ?  ,            .

----------


## Eugene163

> .    - 410 .(!)   - 435 !  -  ?


  .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

> .   .


*22*,        " "...    ""  " "...       ..   -          ...    ""???  -   ""...

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> SSB?


  ,      ( ,,    -401  .)

----------

UN7CDN

----------


## Mayor

> ( ,,...


  SSB??? :Razz: .. - ,   ..... :Sad:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


 1943 ( ),  1945,  .

----------

